# RIP Marco Simoncelli



## [59668] (23 October 2011)

What can I say? How tragic. My thoughts are with the whole Moto GP family at this time. 
He died doing what he loved. 
Hope they have MotoGP bikes for you in heaven Simmo.


----------



## Indy (23 October 2011)

I'm struggling to take this in - he was on the podium a couple of weeks ago..  I watched the race this morning and I had a sick feeling in my stomache but when Matt Roberts reported he'd gained consciousness I thought he might have got away with it.

He was so talented and was going to have such a bright future.  My thought are with his family and the whole of Moto GP.

RIP  Marco


----------



## Britestar (23 October 2011)

So sad, what a horrid end to the season.


----------



## joeanne (23 October 2011)

Gutted....


----------



## Kadastorm (23 October 2011)

Its awful that he died in that way, i know he was doing what he loved but still. 
Dan Wheldon last week, him this week, so so sad. I watched both and the feeling of dread is horrid. 
I hope both are now resting in peace.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (23 October 2011)

Just awful, awful - he was such a character, I remember listening to his radio show when I was in Italy, he was sooo funny. One of the most genuine, charismatic people ever 

Thoughts with his family, RIP SuperSic xxx


----------



## LynneB (23 October 2011)

it was a dreadful crash, small mercy that he would have known nothing about it, I do also feel for those who hit him and saw the aftermath. RIP.


----------



## jacksmum (23 October 2011)

Watched it live on BBC as had to go to dressage so couldn't wait for my usual Euro Sport guys and wished i hadn't.
I set off after they announced he had regained consciousness and prayed he would be ok but got home to this news.
So young and so talented, very very sad.


----------



## sprytzer (23 October 2011)

He would have made world champion at some point...some rider, fearless and feared by some.
RIP Marco....
My thoughts go out to his family, friends and the Motogp world...


----------



## [59668] (23 October 2011)

Actually still finding this hard to take in. It seems so weird to think there will be no more super sic to watch and enjoy.


----------



## millhouse (23 October 2011)

Rest in peace Marco.  God bless.


----------



## Shantara (23 October 2011)

I just found out on the news :'(
I don't know much about racing, but my Dad has a motorbike and often gets magazines. I saw him on the front and noticed his nickname was Sideshow Bob! I decided that he'd be my favourite driver from then on, because of his hair, fun nickname and obvious charm...

I didn't know of him for long, but this really really hit me hard :'( R.I.P


----------



## OFG (24 October 2011)

RIP Marco 

Saw the race live and it was horrific. Rossi and Edwards must feel terrible.

Very sad loss of a very talented rider.


----------



## PitPony (24 October 2011)

Watch all the bike racing and this was tragic...so talented and on the way up. RIP Marco. Thoughts go out t his family and friends and the MotoGP community.


----------



## alliersv1 (24 October 2011)

Very sad news.
What a horrible, horrible crash. Seeing the helmet go bouncing up the road turned my stomach 
He was such a character, and motor racing paddocks are sadly lacking in these type of personalities these days. He will be sorely missed.
RIP Marco


----------



## joelb (24 October 2011)

alliersv1 said:



			Seeing the helmet go bouncing up the road turned my stomach 

Click to expand...

Ditto.  And Vales body language when he regained control of his bike brought tears to my eyes  truly devastating for all concerned.  RIP Marco, we will always wonder how great you were to become.


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (24 October 2011)

joelb said:



			Ditto.  And Vales body language when he regained control of his bike brought tears to my eyes  truly devastating for all concerned.  RIP Marco, we will always wonder how great you were to become.
		
Click to expand...

There's a video of Vale crying in the paddock - it totally broke my heart


----------



## Alimac19 (24 October 2011)

So so very sad.  We have become used to watching these brave men fall off slide along and get back up with at worst some broken bones. This is so shocking and unexpected that it has completely rocked the MotoGP and bike racing world. Life is so fragile, so delicate and so precious.  Rest in peace Marco, you will remain immortal in racing history.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (25 October 2011)

What a massive loss to the sport, such a huge a huge character for the sport to lose. No doubt he would have been a champion. The world is such an unfair place at times. My thoughts are with everyone involved in this awful time x


----------



## alliersv1 (25 October 2011)

Alimac19 said:



			So so very sad.  We have become used to watching these brave men fall off slide along and get back up with at worst some broken bones.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. On any other day that's exactly what he would have done. Lowsiding is IMO the least dangerous way to get off a bike, but if there are two other ones up your chuff doing 170mph it's only going to end one way.
So, so sad.


----------



## ivandenisovich10 (27 October 2011)

Was Marcos funeral today....let all our thoughts be with his family, friends in this sad sad time


----------



## BrandySnap46 (28 October 2011)

Ciao Super Sic 
The world will never know how great you would have become. 
X


----------



## Sarah1 (28 October 2011)

RIP #58


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (28 October 2011)

ivandenisovich10 said:



			Was Marcos funeral today....let all our thoughts be with his family, friends in this sad sad time
		
Click to expand...

It was televised live in Italy, over 10,000 people attended. Very emotional - Valentino led his bike out of the church


----------

